# Our Setup



## sufistic (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's our setup. Not much space since we're living in an apartment.


----------



## ismart (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice setup you got going there!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 3, 2009)

ismart said:


> Nice setup you got going there!


Many thanks Paul. Learnt a lot from this forum.


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## ismart (Dec 3, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Many thanks Paul. Learnt a lot from this forum.


+1


----------



## revmdn (Dec 3, 2009)

I like your set up. Simple yet functional.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Looks great.


Many thanks Rick. Based on your posts, we learnt that simple works best. We don't use any substrate, heater, chiller, what have you. If room temperature and humidity levels in the US just works without any extra effort, then Singapore's natural climate shouldn't pose a problem.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 3, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I like your set up. Simple yet functional.


Many thanks revmdn. Appreciate the positive comment.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks great to me! Just make sure the toxo nymph has plenty of room to shed.  She looks rather large.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 3, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Looks great to me! Just make sure the toxo nymph has plenty of room to shed.  She looks rather large.


Many thanks Andrew. Notice the two large plastic containers on the top shelf? The toxos are in there. Ample space and fake plants in there for them to feel that no one's looking at them.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 3, 2009)

Good. I still can't get over that toxo nymph of yours. Just stunning! I showed the pics to the entomologist that I work with at a museum and he was also in disbelief!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 4, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Good. I still can't get over that toxo nymph of yours. Just stunning! I showed the pics to the entomologist that I work with at a museum and he was also in disbelief!


Yeah we still can't get over it too. I'm guessing the entomologist would love to get his hands on one?


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Yeah we still can't get over it too. I'm guessing the entomologist would love to get his hands on one?


As would every other mantid keeper over here. :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Dec 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> As would every other mantid keeper over here. :lol:


Haha yeah. We're not giving up yet. Frequent trips to Malaysia if time permits. If we get lucky, we'll send some to the US for culturing.


----------



## C.way (Dec 4, 2009)

where do you get the square sponge thing, looks like those long lasting type of sponge, I'm planning for similar set up since I have yet to have any proper set up at the moment


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 4, 2009)

Shaik, your setup is so much more orderly than mine! :blink: :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Dec 4, 2009)

C.way said:


> where do you get the square sponge thing, looks like those long lasting type of sponge, I'm planning for similar set up since I have yet to have any proper set up at the moment


Hey bro, we buy a large piece from a general supplies store and cut them up to smaller pieces.



Katnapper said:


> Shaik, your setup is so much more orderly than mine! :blink: :lol:


Haha thanks but you have a whole room for your bugs!


----------



## mantidian (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey where you get the squarish containers?


----------



## sufistic (Dec 4, 2009)

mantidian said:


> Hey where you get the squarish containers?


Hey, we got those at NTUC Fairprice Xtra. Comes in threes and cost $3.50 SGD.






We cut a big hole on the lid and put a mesh for ventilation:






A smaller hole on the side for inserting food:


----------



## mantidian (Dec 4, 2009)

cool, used scissors? and the sponge nice, where did you get them too?


----------



## sufistic (Dec 4, 2009)

mantidian said:


> cool, used scissors? and the sponge nice, where did you get them too?


Used a compass cutter. Got the large sponge at a general supplies store and cut them into smaller pieces.


----------



## mantidian (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh cool thanks!


----------



## gadunka888 (Dec 6, 2009)

how big are the containers?


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 6, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Yeah we still can't get over it too. I'm guessing the entomologist would love to get his hands on one?


He and I alike. I'd love to be able to breed them because I would be able to donate some to the museum. They would really make their mantis collection "pop"!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> He and I alike. I'd love to be able to breed them because I would be able to donate some to the museum. They would really make their mantis collection "pop"!


Keep wishing us luck to get more of these. So far they seem to be doing well. If we get a couple more, it'll be awesome to send some to the US for culturing.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 6, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Keep wishing us luck to get more of these. So far they seem to be doing well. If we get a couple more, it'll be awesome to send some to the US for culturing.


If you do get lucky enough to find some more (and some breeding pairs), I would suggest keeping them and breeding for a couple of generations at least to learn about their needs, and get a substantial number yourself before sending any out to others to try and culture. Your proximity to their native area gives you a better chance of successfully breeding them, if possible. And in sending your only few out to others overseas or in other countries, there is an increased risk of losing them either in transit or to unfavorable conditions or inexperienced breeders (even if experienced with other species). You have a great opportunity to study and report your progress with these, conditions, temperatures, food, etc., to others to learn before trying to send away for others to try to culture elsewhere.  Again, best of luck and I look forward to hearing updates of your progress.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> If you do get lucky enough to find some more (and some breeding pairs), I would suggest keeping them and breeding for a couple of generations at least to learn about their needs, and get a substantial number yourself before sending any out to others to try and culture. Your proximity to their native area gives you a better chance of successfully breeding them, if possible. And in sending your only few out to others overseas or in other countries, there is an increased risk of losing them either in transit or to unfavorable conditions or inexperienced breeders (even if experienced with other species). You have a great opportunity to study and report your progress with these, conditions, temperatures, food, etc., to others to learn before trying to send away for others to try to culture elsewhere.  Again, best of luck and I look forward to hearing updates of your progress.


That's exactly what the great Master Yen told me.


----------



## Christian (Dec 6, 2009)

If you want them to get into culture send them to me... :lol:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 6, 2009)

Christian said:


> If you want them to get into culture send them to me... :lol:


Lol.


----------



## mantidian (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey I may be going cameron this month, are you going again?


----------



## sufistic (Dec 7, 2009)

Christian said:


> If you want them to get into culture send them to me... :lol:


Haha we'll see how it goes.



mantidian said:


> Hey I may be going cameron this month, are you going again?


I don't think so. Busy with work.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 31, 2009)

We're seriously running out of space.


----------



## beginner entomologist (Dec 31, 2009)

sufistic said:


> We're seriously running out of space.


Well, If you ever need to get rid of a few...I know of a very intelligent and hard working beginner who would love some more mantids... :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Dec 31, 2009)

beginner entomologist said:


> Well, If you ever need to get rid of a few...I know of a very intelligent and hard working beginner who would love some more mantids... :lol:


I'd love to let go of whatever I can. Only problem is I'm in Singapore and there's not a single heat pack available for sale here. That sucks bigtime.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome setup.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 31, 2009)

How high is your ceiling? :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Jan 1, 2010)

Rick said:


> Awesome setup.


Thanks Rick.



Katnapper said:


> How high is your ceiling? :lol:


Not high enough.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 21, 2010)

Updates:

Mantids:






Feeders:






Closeups:


----------



## sufistic (Mar 21, 2010)

Continued from above post...

Closeups:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks like you had to add on! looks good too!


----------



## sufistic (Mar 21, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Looks like you had to add on! looks good too!


Thanks Becky. Yeah, first rack was running out of space. Had to get another one for feeders.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 22, 2010)

Photo of my kids about to 'help' me mist my mantids:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 22, 2010)

Is that the cutest kids or what! Can't believe u got more than an elbow in there :tt2:


----------



## sufistic (Mar 22, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Is that the cutest kids or what! Can't believe u got more than an elbow in there :tt2:


lol thanks Becky.


----------



## themantis (Mar 28, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Here's our setup. Not much space since we're living in an apartment.
> 
> &lt;img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t227/sufistic/photo2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /&gt;
> 
> &lt;img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t227/sufistic/Setup/photo1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /&gt;


Wow how many mantids do you own? I like your set up whats the black things on the top of the containers?


----------



## JoeCapricorn (May 2, 2010)

themantis said:


> Wow how many mantids do you own? I like your set up whats the black things on the top of the containers?


I think he cut square holes on the lids and taped a mesh over it for ventilation.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 17, 2010)

Cool setup.


----------

